# Mushrooms & Leeks



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

2 Leeks cleaned and sliced.(use only the white bulb, and the tender green part)Fresh Mushrooms, thickly cut. Olive Oil,about 3 tbls.Sesame Oil, about 1 tblsDill Weed, or Fresh DillA little cayenne pepper or hot sauceJuice from one lemon.Heat oil in skillet, add leeks and mushrooms,dill and pepper. cook until the water from the mushrooms is gone. Last few min, add lemon juice. Very tasty. Maro





















,


----------

